
M 6.6 – 218km SW of Port Hardy, Canada - chmaynard
https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us1000hfgn/executive
======
chmaynard
The other two:

[https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us1000hfgv...](https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us1000hfgv/executive)

[https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us1000hfh3...](https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us1000hfh3/executive)

